# EVGA GTX 570 Backplate



## p4r4 (31. Januar 2011)

Hi

Ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr diese GTX Backplates vielleicht irgendwann mal reinbekommt.

Hier mal ein passender Link damit ihr wisst was ich meine 
EVGA | Products


----------



## Oliver (2. Februar 2011)

Hallo p4r4,

aktuell ist nicht geplant, dass wir die Backplate ins Sortiment aufnehmen, aber ich habe die Anfrage an unsere Einkäufer weiter geleitet.

Danke für den Hinweis!

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## xTc (2. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht könnt Ihr auch noch die Backplate für die GTX 580 sowie die High-Flow Blende anfragen. 


Gruß


----------



## p4r4 (2. Februar 2011)

Tolle Sache Oliver ich danke dir dafür. Bin ja sicher nicht der einzige der Interesse an den Dingern hat.


----------



## Dyn@moFan (3. Februar 2011)

Also so eine schicke Backplate für meine EVGA 570 gtx wär schon was feines... Hab auf jeden Fall auch Interesse dran!


----------



## McZonk (3. Februar 2011)

Wie gut stehen denn die Chancen, dass ihr die Backplates ins Sortiment aufnehmt? Ich will demnächst bestellen und falls das bei Euch machbar ist, verzichte ich natürlich auf den Umweg über den EU-Shop von EVGA .


----------



## Oliver (3. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen,

Näheres kann ich vermutlich Anfang nächster Woche berichten 

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## xTc (3. Februar 2011)

Wäre echt 1A wenn es klappt.


----------



## DC1984 (3. Februar 2011)

So, ich würde mich anschließen... So ne Backplate sieht schon nice aus 

OT: Apropos EVGA: Wisst ihr schon, wann die P67 Boards von EVGA reinkommen (trotz des 67er Chipsatzdebakels...)?


----------



## gemCraft (3. Februar 2011)

Würde mich wohl auch dafür interessieren. 
Hoffe auf gute News


----------



## Oliver (3. Februar 2011)

Da Intel aktuell selbst keine verbindlichen Angaben zur Verfügbarkeit der neuen Chips machen kann, können die Board-Partner hier natürlich ebenfalls noch keine Aussage zur Verfügbarkeit machen. Sobald ich was höre, melde ich mich wieder 

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Dyn@moFan (5. März 2011)

Hallo, wollte das Thema mal auffrischen und nachfragen, ob es Neuigkeiten bezüglich der Backplate für die gtx 570 gibt.


----------



## p4r4 (6. März 2011)

Dyn@moFan schrieb:


> Hallo, wollte das Thema mal auffrischen und nachfragen, ob es Neuigkeiten bezüglich der Backplate für die gtx 570 gibt.


 
Dem schliesse ich mich mal an. Im EU Shop von EVGA gibt es die leider nicht.


----------



## DC1984 (6. März 2011)

Jup, zumindest ist die EVGA GeForce GTX 570 Superclocked+ Backplate in Deutschland verfügbar...


----------



## Poempel (13. März 2011)

habe auch interesse an der gtx 570 backplate...  in den usa gibts die schon ewig... 

OT: kann man die superclocked version auf die normale version flashen?


----------



## widder0815 (13. März 2011)

der hir ist schlau und versteigert seine Backplatte  oder ist viel mehr ein Betrüger der die Günstig im Evga Shop kauft und bei Ebay Teuer verkauft

evga GTX 580 / 570 Backplate NEU bei eBay.de: Grafikkarten Zubehör (endet 16.03.11 18:38:14 MEZ)

dann Kauft doch einfach im Evga Europa Shop die gtx580 Backplatte für 18,90€  ist die gleiche nur das da gtx580 drauf steht (weil das gleiche Pcb)


----------



## Poempel (13. März 2011)

es soll aber gtx 570 draufstehen... xD


----------



## widder0815 (13. März 2011)

Poempel schrieb:


> es soll aber gtx 570 draufestehen... xD



da können wir uns bei "EVGA EUROPA" bedanken diese HALSABSCHNEIDER ... die blockieren den Markt damit man die überteurte gtx570 mit Plate kauft  ... wenn es nach den Amys gehen würde dann hätten sie Hir 1000 im Angebot


----------



## Poempel (13. März 2011)

wir können uns auch alle ne "gtx 570 sc+ backplate" kaufen, die backplate abschrauben, und die karte ohne backplate zurückschicken


----------



## widder0815 (13. März 2011)

Ich habe auch wie ein irrer nach einer EK Backplate gesucht , da ich Wasserkühler drauf habe ... aber nix absolut nix für gtx570 obwohl die mehr verkauft werden als gtx580


----------



## DC1984 (26. März 2011)

So... Gibt es denn schon etwas neues in sachen Backplate für die GTX 570?!
Wie würde es denn sonst mit einer Sammelbestellung aussehen?! Ich würde auch ca. 25 -30 € zahlen...


----------



## Caseking-Nils (28. März 2011)

Es sieht leider danach aus, als ob dort auf Backplate Seite nichts kommt. EVGA Europe bietet es nicht an, bzw. es können keine Liefertermine genannt werden und die Erfahrung hat leider gezeigt, dass in solchen Fällen es bei EVGA dann wirklich düster aussieht.

Gruß
Nils


----------



## Bufu Oo (22. April 2011)

DC1984 schrieb:
			
		

> So... Gibt es denn schon etwas neues in sachen Backplate für die GTX 570?!
> Wie würde es denn sonst mit einer Sammelbestellung aussehen?! Ich würde auch ca. 25 -30 € zahlen...



Also bei einer sammelbestellung wäre ich dabei wenn das iwie machbar is.


----------



## prost (24. April 2011)

Ich wäre auch bei einer Sammelbestellung dabei. Brauche unbedingt eine Metall-Backplate da mir der aquagrafx das PCB stark verbiegt


----------



## Bartman (2. Mai 2011)

Ich hab sie mir jetzt bei ebay geholt.. 

eVGA GTX 570 Backplate M020-00-000225 | eBay

38 Dollar..

also ca. 27 Euro inkl. Versand.. der dauert aber 10- 14 Tage!!

Aber ich warte ja schon seit Januar


----------



## DC1984 (2. Mai 2011)

Na da hättest auch mal gleich mehr mitbestellen können 
Hast bei den 27€ auch noch an die Zollgebühren gedacht?


----------



## Dyn@moFan (18. Mai 2011)

@Bartman: Könntest du mal schreiben, ob bei deiner Bestellung alles reibungslos geklappt hat, auch der Versand aus Amerika nach Deutschland? Bin nämlich auch drauf und drann mir so ein Teil dort zu bestellen. Danke!


----------



## p4r4 (28. Mai 2011)

Hab sie mir jetzt auch im gleichen shop wie Bartman bestellt. Zollgebühren muss man erst ab 150€ zahlen dafür kommt aber eine Einfuhrsteuer von 19 % drauf ab einem Preis von 22€ sofern ich das den Daten der zoll.de Homepage richtig entnehme.


----------



## DC1984 (10. August 2011)

So, mittlerweile ist die Backplate in Europa verfügbar: EVGA GTX 570 Backplate
Habe sie mir mal für 18,90 € zzgl. 9 € Versand bestellt.

Gruß DC


----------



## Dyn@moFan (10. August 2011)

@DC1984: Danke für die Meldung. Hätte nicht gedacht das sie die in Europa noch bringen.


----------



## pITTT (18. Oktober 2011)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung ob die Backplate mit nem Thermalright Shaman Kühler kombinierbar ist oder passt das Teil nur mit dem Stock Kühler?


----------

